# Design software ???



## Blister (15 Jan 2007)

Hi , has anyone got or used the design software that's in the woodturner magazine 

Its the one where you can design the work piece first before deciding to turn it for real 

Any comments ??

Its about £75 

Just wondered if there are any users on here that could comment :wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Jan 2007)

Do you know what it's called?


----------



## Nick W (15 Jan 2007)

Like this?










Its free and called SketchUp. 

(The funny numbers are Legacy/Magnate cutter numbers - not exactly turning but the principle is the same.)


----------



## Scrums (15 Jan 2007)

errm Nick......just how did you do that?

I've been tryng for ages to get a visualisation of a turned leg and a profile drawing - just can't see how.

Chris.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jan 2007)

Nick, that's a great use of your router profile components.

Chris, Nick just used Follow Me for that after setting bit profiles in the desired places and connecting them.

FWIW, if you do this, it is possible that you can end up generating lots of small faces. SU doesn't do well at filling those tiny little faces so you might be left with a bunch of small lines showing their borders. The fix is to Scale the model up before running Follow Me. Then scale back down after the turning is made.


----------



## Nick W (15 Jan 2007)

Dave has it right. In principle all you need to do is draw one half of the profile of the turning you want, 




make a closed face of that by joining its ends along the central axis, 




draw a circle on the axis, perpendicular to the profile, 




and use the Follow Me tool to produce the turning.





EDIT: To get the profile drawing, view from on orthogonal direction (use the Camera>Standard Views menu), turn off perspective (Camera>Parallel projection) and view in Hidden Line.


----------



## Colin C (15 Jan 2007)

If could hate you two if you where not so nice  

You make it look so easy :roll: :-k


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jan 2007)

Colin, it really is quite easy to do. You should try it.


----------



## Colin C (15 Jan 2007)

Dave 

I have and can do some of what you have been showing us but the way my head works, I some times find it hard to read some thing like your beginners guide,(which is great ) and follow it.

Some things have stuck ( in my head that is ) but I some time have small problem with things like construction line, well getting them in the right place.

I will have to take some time out ( it will more like lot :roll: ) and try on the guide again


----------



## Scrums (15 Jan 2007)

Got it ! - easy when someone tells you how.

All I need to work out now is how to add images to posts - I know, I know - it's all written there at the top of off topic page - but my other comp' with all the web and ftp details is in the hospital at the moment undergoing major surgery.






Chris.
& Thanks guys.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jan 2007)

Keep plugging Colin. You'll get it.

Chris, Good work. That looks fine. Sign up for a Photobucket album. Free space for images with no pop up advertising. Now they have one click copying for linking images. It even puts in the


----------



## Colin C (15 Jan 2007)

Thanks Dave for the time you have spent showing us and sooner or later will have a \/ moment but I dont think just yet


----------



## Blister (16 Jan 2007)

This is the one I was referring to

www.creative-woodturner.com

Then click on demo 

see what you think


----------



## garywayne (16 Jan 2007)

Blister.

That software looks really good. I just might buy it for Mrs B. I believe it will be less of a challenge than SketchUp, which she finds a bit overwhelming, (as do I, but I enjoy a challenge).


----------

